# Anyone ever heard of "Bad Dogs Slot Cars"??



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I saw on ebay from BudHO's selling alot of tyco resin body made by bad dogs slot cars. Anyone know if they have a website? I tried on yahoo and googles no luck. Any info would be appreicated.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

this sounds cool.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I've never heard of them but I have seen the Lola and Ford GT40 castings that Bud sells so I assume they are the same he has listed now and both to quote Bill & Ted were most "excellent."

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wes, I just got a blue elcamino from him (fits tyco 440x2) really nice car, nice detail. Bud did send me a handful of pics but I think I deleated them. BTW, Bud sells the cars on his website for 10.00 each. If I have the pic i'll email it too ya.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nope, dont got em. but it is nice work.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks for the info. I will check them out. I was hoping to go to their website and buy some directly from them.

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,

if $10.00 per body is going price at Bud's, I'm not sure you're gonna do better than that for a resin cast. Most of the ones I've bought ranged from $10 and up. Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> 
> if $10.00 per body is going price at Bud's, I'm not sure you're gonna do better than that for a resin cast. Most of the ones I've bought ranged from $10 and up. Dave


I think 10 bucks is good deal. I just remember something - when I went to slot car show 4 months ago at Essex, MD (I remember seeing BudHO's there and I did see some resin body there that was so awesome). Now there is another one at Essex, MD this month (3/26) I am planning on going there and check them out.

Wes


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Im really interested in the El Camino, does anyone have pics that can be put up now?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Mad Matt said:


> Im really interested in the El Camino, does anyone have pics that can be put up now?


http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/budsho.html

go there and check on resin bodies (you will see el camino there)

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Never really heard of them but If they have a website they should have an applet of a few of their completed cars going down a slot track to the song "Who let the dogs out?Woof ! Woof ! Woof !" LOL !


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I had never heard of Bad Dog until seeing it on Bud's site. Went to the Midwest Slot Car Show today so now I can put one and one together. They are made by Bruce Gavin. I have known Bruce for 5 years and I knew he was going into body production but didn't know the name he was going to use. His web site will be
www.baddogslotcars.com he said it should be up and running in 4 or 5 weeks.
Picked up a Ferrari 308, Coyote, VW bus and a Mustang. They are very nice for the price. 

Bruce has been doing replacement parts for scale model trains for quite some time and you know how exacting those guys are.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

22tall,

Thanks so much for the info on this. I just bookmarked it and i did go their website - wow their resin bodies are sweet!!! 

Thanks again,
Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, that site is pretty slick and the cars look great. Do you know if they have any plans to do Tjet bodies, or are these strictly snap-ons?

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I sent them a email to ask that very question...

Scott


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I also saw them at the Midwest show, very nice bodies... they have no plans to do any in the near future. Though they did say many people did ask so they may do them?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They definitely make some nice bods. Customized a couple of their Elkys for a friend and they were clean and crisp. Not disappointed at all. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, the ones that fit Tomy must be the same wheelbase as LWB Tjet... break out the J-B Weld and the Plastruct tubing. I like that '68 Chevelle...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I know they are planning a 55 chevy and 57 nomad for the narrow Tyco chassis.

Nic


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*A reply from Bad Dog...*



> Hi Scott,
> Yes, our next line up will have Tjets. That will be in 3-4 months. You are looking for VW Bus or Bug? what year? In the Chicago show we had 25 people ask us about tjet bodies.
> 
> Just to let you know, our web site will have all the capabilities to order directly, in about four to six weeks. We will have 2004 and 2005 line plus custom cars. Please keep checking in.
> ...


And there you have it.
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah I did email them and they said they plan to make 69 charger , 68 barracuda on tyco chassis .. yeeeaaaahhhh

Wes


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

WesJY said:


> http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/budsho.html
> 
> go there and check on resin bodies (you will see el camino there)
> 
> Wes


OK I must be checking a different site as I see no slot cars pics on it. I know they sell them there, I want to see what the car looks like though.


----------

